# need help! windows 8 and kali dual boot



## death_syndicate (Oct 16, 2013)

I had installed amd64 on a 13 gb freespace with a 300 mb boot partition, installed grub onto the boot partition. I then booted into windows, started easybcd, added a new linux pointing it to the boot partition. Rebooted. I was welcomed with the windows boot manager to choose from win8 and kali. When I select Kali it doesn't boot up


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2013)

Your question is confusing to me.


----------



## rapusa (Oct 17, 2013)

death_syndicate said:


> I had installed amd64 on a 13 gb freespace with a 300 mb boot partition, installed grub onto the boot partition. I then booted into windows, started easybcd, added a new linux pointing it to the boot partition. Rebooted. I was welcomed with the windows boot manager to choose from win8 and kali. When I select Kali it doesn't boot up


you should give more details but from info you provided , I think your grub loader is not configured properly by EasyBCD. Grub loader version needs to be same in easyBCD boot entry. usualy its grub 2 for ubuntu based distros but idk which one used by Kali Linux.

I think you followed steps similar to this post :How to dual-boot Ubuntu 12.04 and Windows 7 | LinuxBSDos.com - Part 2
this way grub is loaded after you select linux from windows loader but it seems windows 8 loader can't detect your grub entry.

try this guide :Dual Boot Kali with Windows | Kali Linux Official Documentation
with this your grub will go directly to MBR and you don't have to edit windows boot entry with easyBCD. this way grub will be loaded before windows loader. 



gameranand said:


> Your question is confusing to me.


He tried to dual boot windows 8 and kali linux but didn't work .Now he can't load Kali linux from boot screen of windows 8 even though it shows boot entry of kali linux .
That all I could understand


----------



## SunE (Oct 17, 2013)

Dude when your computer starts go to advanced boot options by pressing F9,F2 or whatever it is for your computer. Then from that select your boot device as the Internal HDD (should be other options like the DVD, USB if you have one connected). Then once you select that, the Kali GRUB bootloader will come up and you can run it from there. But don't choose Windows from the GRUB bootloader as it won't work.


----------



## death_syndicate (Oct 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Your question is confusing to me.



if you are confused about the "amd64", it is a version of kali linux.  Wat more are u confused about?

It is a grub2 boot manager and i had selected it right in the easybcd settings.

I dont want grub in the mbr as windows boot manager makes it fast to boot windows, and i dont use linux that often.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 17, 2013)

rapusa said:


> you should give more details but from info you provided , I think your grub loader is not configured properly by EasyBCD. Grub loader version needs to be same in easyBCD boot entry. usualy its grub 2 for ubuntu based distros but idk which one used by Kali Linux.
> 
> I think you followed steps similar to this post :How to dual-boot Ubuntu 12.04 and Windows 7 | LinuxBSDos.com - Part 2
> this way grub is loaded after you select linux from windows loader but it seems windows 8 loader can't detect your grub entry.
> ...



Yeah try this. And after that if you want to boot to Windows by default, you can change it from /etc/default/grub by editing GRUB_DEFAULT. After that run update-grub



death_syndicate said:


> if you are confused about the "amd64", it is a version of kali linux.  Wat more are u confused about?



Well that's not a version. It's an architecture. 64 Bit.


----------



## death_syndicate (Oct 17, 2013)

SunE said:


> Dude when your computer starts go to advanced boot options by pressing F9,F2 or whatever it is for your computer. Then from that select your boot device as the Internal HDD (should be other options like the DVD, USB if you have one connected). Then once you select that, the Kali GRUB bootloader will come up and you can run it from there. But don't choose Windows from the GRUB bootloader as it won't work.



Is there any way I could make it work?


----------



## SunE (Oct 17, 2013)

death_syndicate said:


> Is there any way I could make it work?



What do you mean by this? Whatever I said is exactly how you make it work. Trust me I do this myself


----------



## rapusa (Oct 17, 2013)

death_syndicate said:


> if you are confused about the "amd64", it is a version of kali linux.  Wat more are u confused about?
> 
> It is a grub2 boot manager and i had selected it right in the easybcd settings.


More confusing:
1. Steps followed for installing(partitions), you provided no details for that. Windows 8 machine suport UEFI firmware that can trouble normal dual boot steps. Did you consider this while installing Kali linux ? 
Look this guide :Dual-boot Windows 8 and Ubuntu 12.10 in UEFI mode | LinuxBSDos.com

2. What happen when you select Kali linux on windows loader ? if a black screen shows up then it can graphical glitch of kali linux. you should ask in  kali linux official forum.



death_syndicate said:


> I dont want grub in the mbr as windows boot manager makes it fast to boot windows, and i dont use linux that often.


I am using dual boot for 2+ years and never notice any slow boot by grub yet. UEFI enabled system can be different issue. 

You should try solution suggested by Sune, as you don't use linux often. If linux don't load with this then you probably done some step wrong while installing.  



SunE said:


> Dude when your computer starts go to advanced boot options by pressing F9,F2 or whatever it is for your computer. Then from that select your boot device as the Internal HDD (should be other options like the DVD, USB if you have one connected). Then once you select that, the Kali GRUB bootloader will come up and you can run it from there. But don't choose Windows from the GRUB bootloader as it won't work.


----------



## death_syndicate (Oct 17, 2013)

death_syndicate said:


> Is there any way I could make it work?



It shows windows boot manager and dvd as options.  it doesn't show internal hdd as a option.

regarding partitioning disk and installing grub I followed steps in this tutorial

*www.linuxbsdos.com/2013/03/24/dual-boot-windows-7-and-kali-linux/

however i made only three partions
/boot
/
swap

as it returned me an installation failure error when i tried to follow the steps in the tut.
and also the installer didn't ask me about the primary and logical thing!

i'am trying the boot repair thing now by booting the live dvd. will see if it helps


----------

